# Simple minded looking for a hand out.....



## Duckwheat (May 6, 2008)

The user name has no particular hidden meaning. It is the first user name that I ever used on a forum site. I find it easier with advancing years to remember one user name and password.

I started sailing a few years back after reading blogs in my wife's hometown paper. It was the journals of Lady Ann, I believe a 37' Irwin that circumnavigated with their two kids. Got me thinking.

Bought a 25' Mac off the police chief in Mountain Home, Idaho and taught myself how to sail. First day out was blowing a little better than I wanted. Decided to practice rigging only and see if it died down a little. It did not decided to try it with the jib only. What a gas figuring things out.

I took a class with San Juan sailing in Bellingham, WA and have my bareboat certificate. We have chartered in the San Juans a few times the Abbaco's once.

Very much plotting out the opportunity to go to sea once my favorite daughter goes to college. Then her parents are moving out. I will send a plane ticket to come see us.

That is it for now. My habit is to collect my questions and then post. I appreciate your patience and the ability learn from all of you.

DW


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcom Duckwheat...Must have some meaning to come up with a name like that...Mine is because it always is around here... 

Looking for a good school for my women...What did you think of SJ Sailing?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

DW,
Welcome to Sailnet. Glad to have you with us and best of luck with those plans.


----------



## Duckwheat (May 6, 2008)

*Sjs*

I just figured out I can not send you a PM until I have 10 post.

San Juan Sailing has always treated us fairly. My instructor there was Leslie Senn. She did a good job and was easy to get along with.

I get mailers from them often. They are always marketing a women's only weekend. We were there in September for a week and there were a bunch of gals going out for the week.

My wife went with me on learn and cruise. It was important that we have a good time. I got that vibe from SJS when I spoke with them. Others that I checked out sounded a little like boot camp.

DW


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard DW. Hope you find the forum helpful and enjoyable.


----------

